# Sudden Loss



## KBauza (May 12, 2019)

This evening my daughter lost her 5 week old. She was fine all day, we played outside and she was active and happy. I gave them some milk when we came in, about 6 oz since she was eating grass today and 2 hours later she was dead. We have had her since she was a week old, she didn't take the bottle well and struggled to get enough at first but has been taking 6-8oz 3 times a day for the last few weeks. They have started eating hay and of course they like fresh grass, we also do not treat our yard with anything. When we got her it was because her mother wasn't doing well but I hadn't seen any signs of illness. We also have another baby from the same herd, they were quarantined together. I have checked everything I can think of, temp, stool, appetite, activity, and famacha score are all fine, but at the same time so did Ellie's  before she died, although I didn't have current temp because I didn't think there was any reason to take her temp. Also, should I worry about quarantining our surviving baby alone? They were set to go into the barn soon but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Hipshot (May 12, 2019)

I'm sorry sounds like a toxin but that is just guessing . Many things can cause sudden death . Without a necropsy you just don't know . any diarrhea ?


----------



## KBauza (May 12, 2019)

Hipshot said:


> I'm sorry sounds like a toxin but that is just guessing . Many things can cause sudden death . Without a necropsy you just don't know . any diarrhea ?


Her poop was a little clumpy about 5 days ago but a little electrolytes had cleared that up.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 13, 2019)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Hipshot (May 22, 2019)

Wow super busy lately  how is your baby doing ?


----------



## KBauza (May 23, 2019)

Hipshot said:


> Wow super busy lately  how is your baby doing ?


She is great! she has moved out to the barn in her own stall for now and has spent 2 whole nights out there with her buddy. They get to play in a small section of the pasture where they can see the big goats and enjoy the fact that when they scream the big girls come running. My big girls have never had babies so I'm hoping this is a good indicator of their future mothering instinct.


----------

